# Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Juli 2015)

*Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

					Das erste digitale Sonderheft von PC Games Hardware ist da. Mit dem Sonderheft "Wasserkühlung" decken wir ein oft nachgefragtes Thema auf 55 Seiten ab. Gerade Wasserkühlungstests sind oft sehr lange gültig und aktuell. Lesbar ist das Sonderheft über unsere Apps für Android (Google Play & Amazon), iOS und über den Webbrowser.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*


----------



## RobinNyan (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

kommt ja passend  ich will mir ende des Jahres ne WaKü anschaffen um endlich mit meinem 4790k die 5 ghz zu knacken oder sogar mehr


----------



## Malkolm (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Und wie genau soll da eine WaKü helfen?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> kommt ja passend  ich will mir ende des Jahres ne WaKü anschaffen um endlich mit meinem 4790k die 5 ghz zu knacken oder sogar mehr



Was dein Sample verträgt lässt sich auch mit einer potenten Luftkühlung ausloten.
Durch Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung kannst du höchstens ein paar Grad gewinnen und diese bei absolut konkurrenzlosen Geräuschwerten am Taktlimit betreiben,nicht mehr,nicht weniger!


----------



## the_leon (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Ja, ich finde es eher doof, wenn ich mir das Heft in der App kaufe und es nicht lesen kann 
Auch im Browser kann ich es nicht lesen, das ist von euch eher beschissen gelöst


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> kommt ja passend  ich will mir ende des Jahres ne WaKü anschaffen um endlich mit meinem 4790k die 5 ghz zu knacken oder sogar mehr



Die Kühlung einer CPU ist NICHT der einzige begrenzede Faktor für den erreichbaren Takt. Wenn du eine "schlechte" CPU erwischt hast die bei 4,5 GHz zu macht hilft dir auch die dickste Wasserkühlung nichts... außer dass du die 4,5 GHz dann kälter hast.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



leokasi schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde es eher doof, wenn ich mir das Heft in der App kaufe und es nicht lesen kann
> Auch im Browser kann ich es nicht lesen, das ist von euch eher beschissen gelöst



Hi Leokasi,

was genau klappt denn nicht?



Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Also ich hätte gerne entweder ein Heftchen oder eine PDF. Alles andere nervt mich. Schade.



Ein PDF in dem Sinne haben wir eigentlich noch nirgendwo gehabt. Oder was genau meinst Du?


----------



## the_leon (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi Leokasi,
> 
> was genau klappt denn nicht?



Das lesen vom heft. Die PCGH APP sagt, das der Heftdownload vehlgeschlagen ist.


----------



## RobinNyan (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Kühlung einer CPU ist NICHT der einzige begrenzede Faktor für den erreichbaren Takt. Wenn du eine "schlechte" CPU erwischt hast die bei 4,5 GHz zu macht hilft dir auch die dickste Wasserkühlung nichts... außer dass du die 4,5 GHz dann kälter hast.



ist schon klar, bei mir ist nur die temp der cpu immer ziemlich hoch, liegt halt an meinem nicht so guten kühler  allerdings gehts mittlerweile, ich lass sie derzeit mit 0,995 volt bei 4 ghz laufen und da wird sie in c4d um die 79 grad heiß, ich denke schon dass da eine andere Kühlung helfen könnte und ich wollte mir halt als nächstes ne WaKü holen! 

und ja, sie läuft extrem stabil, hab mich auch gewundert. im Bios waren standardmäßig 1,3 volt oder so gespeichert für diese cpu. damit ging die auf über 90 grad hoch.

#edit hab im Idle 40 Grad ca  wenn ich manchmal die kühler tests in der community lese, wo 16 grad im idle steht, platzt mir vor neid fast der kopf


----------



## the_leon (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Die 16°C im Idle sind die differnz zur umgebungstemparatur.
16°C im Idle schaffst du sonst nur in sibirien 
Bei 24°C Raumtemperatur hast du dann 40°C nicht 16°C


----------



## RobinNyan (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



leokasi schrieb:


> Die 16°C im Idle sind die differnz zur umgebungstemparatur.
> 16°C im Idle schaffst du sonst nur in sibirien
> Bei 24°C Raumtemperatur hast du dann 40°C nicht 16°C



sind die temps unter last dann auch nur differenzen? ô.o


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



leokasi schrieb:


> Das lesen vom heft. Die PCGH APP sagt, das der Heftdownload vehlgeschlagen ist.



Kannst Du bitte einen Screenshot davon machen und das Ganze zusammen mit Deiner ID an online@pcgameshardware.de schicken?


----------



## Killermarkus81 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



RobinNyan schrieb:


> ist schon klar, bei mir ist nur die temp der cpu immer ziemlich hoch, liegt halt an meinem nicht so guten kühler  allerdings gehts mittlerweile, ich lass sie derzeit mit 0,995 volt bei 4 ghz laufen und da wird sie in c4d um die 79 grad heiß, ich denke schon dass da eine andere Kühlung helfen könnte und ich wollte mir halt als nächstes ne WaKü holen!
> 
> und ja, sie läuft extrem stabil, hab mich auch gewundert. im Bios waren standardmäßig 1,3 volt oder so gespeichert für diese cpu. damit ging die auf über 90 grad hoch.
> 
> #edit hab im Idle 40 Grad ca  wenn ich manchmal die kühler tests in der community lese, wo 16 grad im idle steht, platzt mir vor neid fast der kopf



16°Celsius???

Überlege mal logisch - die CPU kann schlecht kühler als die Umgebungstemperatur sein - Folglich müsste das Wasser (bei idealer Wärmeaufnahme und unrealistischem guten Wärmeübergang) max. 16 °C haben. 

Um solche Werte in der Praxis zu erreichen müsste das Wasser max 10°C haben und die CPU nur im Leerlauf vor sich hin dümpeln. 

Des weiteren kommt der schlechte Wärmeübergang hinzu - das sieht man ganz gut wenn man diese mit den GPU´s vergleicht die keinen klassischen Heatspreader mit Wärmeleitpaste wie die CPU´s verwenden. 

Bei identischer Wassertemperatur (gehen wir mal von guten 30°C aus) läuft die GPU bei ca. 42° - die CPU je nach Spiel (Takt und Spannung) bei Minimum 60°C.

Je mehr du an der Spannung (und Takt) drehst, desto problemtischer wird das Ganze - ab einem bestimmten Verhältnis bekommst du die Wärme einfach nicht mehr schnell genug abtransportiert. 

Soll heißen - selbst wenn das Wasser nur 30°C "warm" ist - so steigert sich die Differenz immer weiter weil der Wärmeübergang einfach zu träge vonstatten geht. 
Siehe auch die verlöteten 2011-3 CPU´s die irgendwann an die Grenze stoßen und in der Regel bei 4,2 - 4,4 Ghz dicht machen. 
Für 4,5 GHZ bräuchte man dann Beispielsweise statt 1,3 Volt dann 1,4 Volt was dann einfach zu viel ist! 
Das kann auch eine Wasserkühlung nicht ändern...


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Habs mir mal fürs Smartphone gekauft, die Bilder machen einen vielversprechenden Eindruck. Wenn ich näher ranzoomen könnte, könnte ich sogar entziffern was da steht, ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen. 
Sonst ist es echt super.

€: Gerade in den Bewertungen gelesen das es ein Text Modus gibt, der hat dann aber keine Bilder und Überschriften sind nicht als solche zu erkennen, auch nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei.


----------



## Gubert (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Als gedrucktes Heft gerne. Digital, nein danke!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> Habs mir mal fürs Smartphone gekauft, die Bilder machen einen vielversprechenden Eindruck. Wenn ich näher ranzoomen könnte, könnte ich sogar entziffern was da steht, ohne Augenkrebs zu bekommen.
> Sonst ist es echt super.
> 
> €: Gerade in den Bewertungen gelesen das es ein Text Modus gibt, der hat dann aber keine Bilder und Überschriften sind nicht als solche zu erkennen, auch nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei.



Das der Textmodus keine Bilder hat, ist ja per Definition klar. Das mit den Überschriften kläre ich.


----------



## DrTraxx (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Als Print-Sonderausgabe sehr gerne. Je nach Umfang( guter Text, nicht nur Bilder) und Verarbeitung darf das Heft auch gerne 10 EUR und mehr kosten. Als Digital... sorry, nein! Gebt mir Papier.


----------



## thorecj (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Tut mir sehr leid. Ich hätte das Sonderheft sehr sehr gern gelesen, kann mich aber mit keiner der Vertriebsformen wirklich anfreunden. Als PDF wärs gekauft. Ihr hattet ja immerhin die PDFs der 2014er Hefte auch auf einer DVD mal zum Lesen gehabt. Fand ich sehr gut.


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Kühlung einer CPU ist NICHT der einzige begrenzede Faktor für den erreichbaren Takt. Wenn du eine "schlechte" CPU erwischt hast die bei 4,5 GHz zu macht hilft dir auch die dickste Wasserkühlung nichts... außer dass du die 4,5 GHz dann kälter hast.



Richtig.


Ein eigentlich kaum erwähnter Vorteil einer WaKü ist der des geringeren Strombedarfs. Weniger Wärme--> geringer Widerstand-->weniger "Verbrauch".

Hat bei meiner ehemaligen 290x 60 Watt gebracht. Nach Abzug der Pumpen und Lüfterverbräuchen hatte ich immer noch eine "Ersparnis" von ca 30 Watt.


----------



## Skaugen (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> ...
> Ein eigentlich kaum erwähnter Vorteil einer WaKü ist der des geringeren Strombedarfs. Weniger Wärme--> geringer Widerstand-->weniger "Verbrauch".
> ...



Eigentlich Umgekehrt!

Weniger Wärme --> *höherer Widerstand* --> weniger Strom --> weniger Watt/Leistung


Der Innenwiderstand von Silizium verringert sich bei höheren Temperaturen, was bei konstanter Spannung zu einem erhöhten Stromfluss führt ( U / R = I).


----------



## Bummsbirne (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Aber der elektrische Widerstand erhöht sich doch, wenn sich zB ein Leiter erwärmt.  Dementsprechend sinkt der Strom und dadurch der "Verbrauch". 
Oder versteh ich das jetzt falsch?

Sry fürs bissl OT


EDIT:

Ich kann das Heft in der App leider nicht kaufen
Immer steht da nach einiger Ladezeit, dass keine Internetverbindung besteht. Die ist aber vorhanden. Ich kann ja auch andere Pcgh Hefte runterladen mit der App. Was läuft da schief?

Hab ein Samsung Galaxy Tab S.  Die Fehlermeldung kommt dann vom Play Store.

Hat da sonst noch wer Probleme?



EDIT 2:

Hat nach ca 10 weiteren Versuchen doch noch geklappt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Aber der elektrische Widerstand erhöht sich doch, wenn sich zB ein Leiter erwärmt.  Dementsprechend sinkt der Strom und dadurch der "Verbrauch".
> Oder versteh ich das jetzt falsch?
> 
> Sry fürs bissl OT



Halbleiter verhalten sich anders und haben einen mit steigender Temperatur sinkenden elektrischen Widerstand. Deswegen steigen Stromfluss und -verbrauch auch mit der Temperatur des Chips.



Um weiteres Offtopic zu vermeiden wurde der Thread in einen Forenbereich verschoben, in dem es Interessenten am Hauptthema gibt.


----------



## balduin2 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Als gedrucktes Heft sehr gerne, digital nein danke.


----------



## Gripschi (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Würde ich gern holen. Aber nur als Print oder PDF.

Schade


----------



## P2063 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

habs mir mal für Android geholt. Inhaltlich OK, aber leider recht umständlich auf dem Smartphone zu lesen da man ständig rein/raus zoomen muss.


----------



## Dean0 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Hi, hab die ausgabe gekauft, lest sich auch gut, kein Problem. Nur wie komm ich an die Ausgabe ran ohne den Artikel zu öffnen oder einen Favoriten zu setzen? Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht hinter einem Login wo gekaufte Artikel drin stehen, quasi 'Meine Bestellungen' ? :o) 

Gruß


----------



## hauptmann25 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Gutes Heft, allerdings fehlt mir ein entscheidender Punkt: Lüfterregelung. Ich hätte da gerne einen ausführlichen Artikel dazu gehabt, inklusive Lüfter/Pumpensteuerungen-vergleich wie der erwähnte Aquero und Erklärungen wie das mit den Kanälen funktioniert, Aufbau etc...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



Dean0 schrieb:


> Hi, hab die ausgabe gekauft, lest sich auch gut, kein Problem. Nur wie komm ich an die Ausgabe ran ohne den Artikel zu öffnen oder einen Favoriten zu setzen? Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht hinter einem Login wo gekaufte Artikel drin stehen, quasi 'Meine Bestellungen' ? :o)
> 
> Gruß



Hi,

Wie liest Du die Ausgabe denn? App, Webbrowser?

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## P2063 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



hauptmann25 schrieb:


> Gutes Heft, allerdings fehlt mir ein entscheidender Punkt: Lüfterregelung. Ich hätte da gerne einen ausführlichen Artikel dazu gehabt, inklusive Lüfter/Pumpensteuerungen-vergleich wie der erwähnte Aquero und Erklärungen wie das mit den Kanälen funktioniert, Aufbau etc...



genau das wollte ich grade nach dem ich das Heft nun durch habe auch noch ansprechen. Mir fehlt eigentlich nicht nur der komplette Lüfter/Pumpenregelungsbereich, sondern auch generell ein Test oder wenigstens eine empfehlenswerte Produktauswahl was Lüfter angeht. Klar, eierlegende Wollmilchsau, wir wollen hohen statischen Druck und gleichzeitig darf er nicht zu hören sein. Ein paar Namen hätte man dazu schon mal nennen können.

Der MoRa wird bei den Radiatoren auch nicht erwähnt, Tipps zur möglichst unauffälligen Lüfterverkabelung würde ich mir für nächstes mal ebenfalls wünschen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Die Lüftertests aus den Ausgaben 04/05 2015 habe ich schon für ein etwaiges Update in Betracht gezogen. Für diese Veröffentlichung wurden aber erstmal ein pralles Bündel aus allen Tests geschnürt, die immer noch aktuell aber leider nirgendwo zu finden sind. Die Ergebnisse der 180-, 140- und 120-mm-Marktübersichten findet man dagegen auch im Einkaufsführer am Ende jeder Print-Ausgabe. Alle Tests wurden auf Alphacool Nexxxos XT45 vorgenommen und geben somit einen guten Überblick für den Einsatz auf Radiatoren.

Lüftersteuerungen haben wir länger nicht mehr getestet und werden das nacholen, genauso wie ein Test von 9×-120-mm-Radiatoren langfristig geplant ist. Leider bin ich aber nicht "Fachredakteur Wasserkühlungen", sondern Fachredakteur für Wasserkühlungen, Kompaktwasserkühlungen, Luftkühlungen und Mainboards. Es könnte noch ein paar Monate dauern, ehe ich mich derartigen Nischenthemen widmen kann – im Moment stehen in einem anderen meiner Fachbereiche Themen an, die für wesentlich mehr Leser wichtig sind 

P.S.: Der Mo-Ra ist auf Seite 9 immerhin zweimal erwähnt und im Text erwähne ich kurz die Existenz von 420-×-420-mm-Radiatoren. Mehr ist natürlich immer besser.


----------



## P2063 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> P.S.: Der Mo-Ra ist auf Seite 9 immerhin zweimal erwähnt und im Text erwähne ich kurz die Existenz von 420-×-420-mm-Radiatoren. Mehr ist natürlich immer besser.



stimmt, sogar mit Bild, hatte ich irgendwie verdrängt  

Dennoch schade, dass er nicht den Weg in den Vergleichstest gefunden hat, man hätte ihn z.B. dem Airplex Giant gegenüber stellen können der ja auch irgendwie außer Konkurrenz läuft.

egal, meckern auf hohem Niveau, es war trotzdem ein sehr informatives Heft für mich


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Die Anregung kam im Zusammenhang mit dem Gigant auch mehrfach, aber meine Antwort bleibt die gleiche:
Weder Format noch Preis noch Lüfterbestückung stehen in Bezug zueinander. Das wäre ein Best-Of "Radiatoren, die woanders nicht gepasst haben" geworden. (Irgendwo könnte noch einen vier Jahre alten Vergleich von Mo-Ra, Cora und Nova 1080 im Passiv-Betrieb anbieten?  )


----------



## al007 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Wieviele Seiten hat das Heft? 
_I_ch hab es mir gekauft, aber es hört so abrupt auf, daß ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob das so muß.

al007


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Die letzte Seite ist #55 (Aquacomputer Gigant), einen Abschluss in Form einer Vorschau auf die nächste Ausgabe gibt es naturgemäß nicht.


----------



## al007 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Alles klar, danke.
Dann passt es ja.


----------



## DrTraxx (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Gibt es schon Überlegungen daraus eine Print-Ausgabe zu machen? Ich weiss ja nicht wie das Interesse hier so ist, aber ich kann mit digitalen Sonder"heften" nicht wirklich anfreunden. 

Als Print hättet ihr hier sofort einen Käufer.


----------



## Dean0 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wie liest Du die Ausgabe denn? App, Webbrowser?
> 
> Grüße, Thilo




Hi, im Webbrowser.
Gruß


----------



## BikeRider (9. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Ich bleibe lieber bei den analogen Print-Ausgaben.


----------



## Downforce (9. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Ich lese seit Anfang an die PCGH im Heftformat (ohne Abo.) . Bin heute aufgrund dieses thread auf die digitale WaKü.ausgabe gestoßen. Da ich alle meine 4 Rechner (3 custom, 1 AIO) unter Wasser habe war das Sonderheft für mich ein Pflichtkauf.  
Ich bin darüber sehr erfreut, dass ihr zum einen regelmäßig Wakü. Artikel/Tests mit ins Heft einbringt und zum anderen dass Ihr alle bisher erschienene Artikel in einen Sonderheft zusammengefasst habt. 

Würde jedoch immer eine Ausgabe in Papierformat vorziehen.


----------



## strongstancer (18. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Da ich meinen nächsten Rechner (voraussichtlich 2016/17) mit Wasser kühlen will, würde ich das Heft gerne in Print-Form kaufen. Digital jedoch eher nicht.


----------



## DON (18. August 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Ich habe mir gerade einen Mini-ITX PC zum daddeln mit einer GTX970 zusammengebaut und speziell der GPU Lüfter ist beim Spielen extrem laut. Da der PC direkt neben mir auf dem Tisch steht hört man ihn natürlich noch besser. Daher habe ich mir überlegt später eine WaKü nachzurüsten, da ich von dem Thema keine Ahnung habe kommt das Heft wie gerufen. 
In Papierform wäre mir das ganze aber auch lieber.


----------



## Bert2007 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

print wäre schon schön gewesen. da bin ich ganz old school


----------



## Rarek (18. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

also heißt es jetzt für mich kaufen und selbst binden?? ... wie gut dass ich nen gelernten Buchbinder inner Klasse hab


----------



## Tabby91 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Habe gedacht die Browser Version ist kein PDF und kann somit nicht heruntergeladen/ ausgedruckt werden?


----------



## Rarek (20. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

man kann alles herunterladen... irgentwie muss ers dir ja auch anzeigen können


----------



## Tabby91 (20. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Wenn du soweit bist sag mal Bescheid


----------



## Rarek (20. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

ich werds mir net kaufen 
(da frag ich lieber DAU mäßig die PCGH Community  )


----------



## borni (28. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



strongstancer schrieb:


> Da ich meinen nächsten Rechner (voraussichtlich 2016/17) mit Wasser kühlen will, würde ich das Heft gerne in Print-Form kaufen. Digital jedoch eher nicht.



Lösung


----------



## Enrico (28. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



borni schrieb:


> Lösung


Drucken funktioniert nicht wirklich bei dem Heft, das verhaut das Layout extrem


----------



## Z-Y-X (30. September 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Ich will Papier.
Ja, bin diesbezüglich sehr oldscool.
Wenn ich lese, muss ich das Rascheln vom umblättern hören und das Papier fühlen und riechen können.
Hab bis jetzt immer Print gekauft.
Wobei ein Heft natürlich nicht mit einem Buch zu vergleichen ist...    
Vielleicht das nächste mal ?

MfG


----------



## wolflux (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Cool☺


----------



## Bulo22 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Wird es wirklich keine "Papierversion" davon geben? Was das angeht bin ich sehr altmodisch und ich würde mich gerne in die Wakü-Thematik einlesen.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Nö gibts nicht.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Hab mir das Sonderheft zugelegt, da ich auch mit einer Wakü geliebäugelt (und mittlerweile auch gekauft) habe. Die Radiator und CPU Kühler Tests haben mir schon sehr weitergeholfen. Trotzdem musste ich als absoluter Wakü-Anfänger noch Vieles auf der Homepage, in Foren und auf anderen Seiten lesen, um einen guten Überblick zu bekommen. Das Sonderheft ist gut, mir fehlen aber noch zu viele Einsteigertipps und Anleitungen. (Und das mit dem Video auf der Coverseite versteh ich nicht ganz, da kommt nichts^^).


----------



## 100001 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Wer nutzt heute bei den Preisen im Einsteiger/Mid-Segment noch wakü?,
ehrlich mich würds interessieren, wer für einen Cpu und Gpu Only Kühler heute 85euro* zahlt

Vor nicht all zu langer zeit gabs beides  im Einsteigersegment für 50 euro*

*AT


----------



## Dynamitarde (2. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Habe 10 Läden nach der PCGH-Sonderheft Ausgabe durchsucht.Leider keine gefunden.
Wie lange dauert die Lieferung bei euch im Durchschnitt !?
Habe sie am letzten Donnerstag per Rechnung bestellt.
mfg


----------



## IssaP (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Die wirst du im Laden nicht finden, die gibt es nämlich nur digital über den Webstore oder die App fürs Smartphone.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Ist es möglich in der Webversion zu zoomen? In der Preview klappt das nicht.
Wie gut funzt das mit der Andoridapp?


----------



## Narbennarr (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

webversion kann man zoomen


----------



## the_leon (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



> Künftig ist geplant,  dass man über einen Einzelkauf alle erworbenen Hefte  plattformübergreifend lesen kann. Noch ist das aber nicht möglich.


Also kann ich das Heft aus dem Laden auch auf der App lesen, oder wie ist das zu verstehen??


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



the_leon schrieb:


> Also kann ich das Heft aus dem Laden auch auf der App lesen, oder wie ist das zu verstehen??



Plattformübergreifend wäre bei Einzelheften digital - allerdings bekommt man ab sofort als Abonnent auch ein PDF, wenn man im Shop eingeloggt ist.

Das Feature haben wir aber selbst noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## e4syyy (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Danke PCGH für Eure langjährige tolle Arbeit. 

Wie wäre es mal mit einem Tag der offenen Redaktion?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Der wäre gefolgt vom Abend der leergeräumten Redaktion 

Ehrlich gesagt gibt es hier abseits von neuester und sehr alter Hardware wenig spektakuläres. Unsere Arbeit besteht vor allen Dingen darin, normale Bauteile genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen und die Messwerte zu interpretieren. Außer den zum Teil eindrucksvollen Flüchen, wenn mal wieder etwas nicht funktionert, ist da nichts sehenswertes dabei. Erst das Gesamtbild, dass der Redakteuer am Ende erarbeitet, macht PCGH aus – aber der Weg dahin besteht aus dröger Textverarbeitung und Tabellenkalkulation.
Ausgedehnte Fachsimpeleien mit den Redakteuren wären natürlich interessant (soweit ich das aus Gesprächen mit Lesern ableiten kann), aber schon rein zahlenmäßig ist so etwas nur mit einer Handvoll Auserwählter möglich, nicht im Rahmen einer offenen Tür mit (hoffentlich  ) hunderten Neugierigen.


----------



## Zingel1986 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Ich hab mir das PDF geholt und findes es ungemein Informativ. Gerade als Einkaufsführer ist es sehr Hilfreich.
Ich finde es aber schade, dass kein Wort über den Kreislauf der WaKü verloren wird und gerade das interessiert mich. Ich frage mich nämlich ob es Sinn macht einen Radiator nach jedem Wärmeerzeuger zu setzen.
z.B.: AGB --> Pumpe --> CPU --> Radiator --> GPU --> Radiator --> AGB

Hab dazu keine Aussagen gefunden.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Das ist prinzipiell egal, deine Wakü soll so einfach und kurz wie möglich von dir gestaltet werden 
Die Temperatur in einem Kreislauf ist überall fast gleich 1-2 Grad vielleicht unterscheiden, wenn überhaupt


----------



## Echo321 (9. März 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*



Zingel1986 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nämlich ob es Sinn macht einen Radiator nach jedem Wärmeerzeuger zu setzen.



Die Temperatur im Kühlkreislauf pendelt sich irgendwo ein. Die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit ist viel zu groß als das die Position der Radiatoren im Kreislauf irgendwelchen Einfluss hätte. Lediglich die Anzahl bzw. die Größe ist entscheidend. 

Setz den Ausgleichsbehälter direkt vor die Pumpe. Das ist eigentlich das Einzige was man bei der Reihenfolge beachten sollte.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Und weil es so schön war: Wasserkuhlung 2016/2017: Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderhefts ist da

Gibt es nun eine neue Komplett-Ausgabe und eine Update-Ausgabe für Erstbesitzer.


----------



## jamesblond23 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Hab ich gleich bestellt. Würde auch gerne die pcgh als Heft Abo bestellen,  aber zum regulären Preis kann ich mir das als Student doch nicht leisten. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## willi4000 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Bin entäuscht von der Neuauflage des digitalen Sonderheft. Mir ist aufgefallen das ihr Radiatoren von EK Coolstream XT und XTX dort aufführt die es gar nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt. Auch der XSPC RX360 V3 ist in dem Sonderheft neu auf dem Markt.
Habe mir das Sonderheft gekauft weil ich meine Wasserkühlung leiser bekommen möchte.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Die Tests für das Sonderheft wurden nicht durchgeführt, sondern es ist eine Zusammenstellung der vorliegenden Ergebnisse. Nur noch schlecht verfügbare Produkte habe ich als Orientierungspunkt und für etwaige Gebrauchtkäufe nicht herauseditiert.


----------



## Pelle0095 (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung: Das erste digitale PCGH-Sonderheft ist da*

Ich finde das Heft nicht schlecht ich habe es selber und mit dem Update der Lüfter ist dann auch alles drin um selber zu gucken was man braucht.
Und Radiatortests sind aufwendig, du musst ja zum Vergleich mit anderen Radiatoren das gleiche System haben. Die Unterschiede bei der baugleichen Form sind ja echt nicht groß.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------

